# Which Lump Do You Use?



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been using Cowboy Brand lump charcoal for several years now and have had pretty good success with it.  The more I read though I see a lot of guys saying it is too ashy. I agree that it does put off quite a bit of ash and I even have to be careful how quick I open up my smoker so as not to create a vacuum that spreads the ash around in my cooking area.  There are several other brands of lump available around Omaha but am not sure which one to try. WHAT'S YOUR FAVE?
Dave


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Royal Oak lump.  It has it's problems (popping and cracking all of the time), but is fairly inexpensive.  I get it at wally world in the 10 lb bag for about $5.  My only complaint (outside the popping which can cause ash on your food) is that I constantly find rocks in my firebox.  I'm not worried about a hazard, I just don't like paying a premium for rocks...unless they can get them to burn.

I've also tried Cowboy lump, which I don't like at all.  It burns up to quickly, and I've found foreign objects like insulation in the bag.

I'm assuming you have seen this, but the I'll mention it for those who haven't.  The Naked Whiz has a very good database of lump ratings on his site.  Check it out:
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 24, 2008)

I think you will find lots of Royal Oak users here.  I am another.  Good stuff.  I've also used bbq galores brand and big green egg when I want to get reamed.  Both are good, but pricey.  At one time, big green egg was made by royal oak, though not sure if still true.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 24, 2008)

I use royal Oak also for the charbroil  silver. It is affordable  and has a pretty low ash rating. That is real important for the long cooks( 10-14 hrs.) I have found a rock or two in each bag, but I have a gravel drive, and I just  toss em out into the drive.

I don't have alot of other  options around my area, cowboy, kingsford, or  briquettes.


----------



## k5yac (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Ozark Oak... check out this site http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## gt2003 (Mar 24, 2008)

I normally use the Ozark Oak simply because I have a Harps grocery store 100 yds or less from the house.  I did pick up a bag of the Kingsford Charwood for my latest smoke.  It did crackle and pop quite a bit when 1st lit.  However, I usually only add 3-5 pieces at a time during a smoke so it wasn't a huge problem.  Both have been quite acceptable for everything I have done.

I did buy a bag at Lowes, don't remember the brand, and it burned up really quickly.  I haven't bought any there since.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 24, 2008)

So you got the new smoker home huh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I've tried cowboy brand from lowes and that was a mistake. 

Like quite a few people i've been using Royal Oak from Wally World. The price is good and it seems to last fairly well. Using my basket i can get 3 hours at 230 to 250 out of half a bag in my cgsp. I'm yet to find any rocks tho and not too much problem with snapping and crackling. 

Have found a bbq store not far from here (50 miles) that sells some other brands i may try out soon. Till then i'm sticking with the royal. 

Enjoy the new smoker


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2008)

my last few smokes I have used cowboy brand, it's all I can find around here-I really not that impressed with it, in fact I don't like it at all. The next time I go into town I will stop by the mex. store I bought my pork belly from, I noticed they carried a couple diff brands.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 24, 2008)

If you can find it, Ozark Oak is the deal.
In Omaha you should be able to get *Best Choice Lump* which is Associated Wholesale Grocers (Kansas City, KS) own brand.
Best Choice is Royal Oak packaged in a generic bag and cheaper, about $4 for 10 lbs. 
Kingsford is the pits. Pops, sparks, raises h#**


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 24, 2008)

See if they carry Mexican mesquite lump. That is, without doubt, the HOTTEST burning lump charcoal going. I just got 50 bags (3 kilo bags).


----------



## jet_deck (Mar 24, 2008)

Here in South Texas we have at least 2 brands of Mexican, 100% Mesquite Lump.  It does raise cain until it gets lit, since it is hot and cheap, i ignore that problem.  I pay $13.00 with tax for a 30# bag, If i drive to Laredo or McAllen, i would pay only $8.00 for 30#.


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep. Once it settles down it gets with the program! Excellent for searing a SmokyOkie brisket, just need long sleeves or no hair on your arm.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback.  I really appreciate the support! I know I've seen the Royal Oak around town so will probably go with that unless I see the Ozark. 
The only natural gas around my smoker will be coming from me!


----------



## dono (Mar 24, 2008)

I use Canadian Maple leaf lump eh


----------



## bighoss450 (Mar 25, 2008)

I found a deal on 20 lb bags of bge and lezzeri mesquite for 3.00 a bag bought 40 bags each. Had to drive 5 hrs. By the time i added gas for the truck I had $ 5.13 each. This is in western Ny just checked today with them and they still have some.


----------



## jackgt (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm new here but I'm surprised at the lack of love for the Cowboy brand.  I've been smoking for about 2 years and after trying a few different brands including BGE, Royal Oak, BBQ Galore, Harry's/Whole Foods, and Cowboy, I've settled on Cowboy as my favorite.  I find it has very uniform pieces of scrap hardwood, lights easy and burn time is fine.  I have noticed that it can get _very_ hot; I've blown out two temp gauges on my BGE with it (that'll learn me not to leave the vents open too long).

Second for me would be Royal Oak, but Wally World doesn't sell it year round.  I can get Cowboy from Lowe's or Bass Pro Shop any time.

I am not a big fan of BGE or BBQ Galore brands.  They both spark too much for me and take too long for that "new charcoal" taste/smell to burn off.  The Whole Foods brand is good but comes in small bags and isn't a good value.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a place that rates several brands of lump charcoal. I use Royal Oak, but never knew that it came differant plarts of the world.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpindexpage.htm?bag


----------



## richtee (Mar 26, 2008)

As an aside... I have used a fair number of different lumps. Cowboy seems to be then 'lightest" - I mean literally. The chunks feel MUCH lighter than most brands..leading me to believe they 'cook" theirs out too much maybe, and it's close to ash when ya get it.

Maybe I should ball mill some   ;{)


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 26, 2008)

So you're saying a 5lb bag of Cowboy is lighter than a 5lb Royal?


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 26, 2008)

I too have had great results with the Cowboy brand.  But truthfully it has been so many years since I've tried anything else that I can't make a fair comparison to the other lumps anymore. I do remember that some of the brands I'd tried in the past did spark a lot and that was what landed me with Cowboy brand. No sparking or crackling. I've found a few pieces of foreign matter before but it was never enough to piss me off. I am going to give the Royal Oak a shot I think but I have a question. On the link that everyone has shown me for comparisons, it shows 4 different Royal Oak varieties and all of them have different ratings and all of them have the exact same branding on the bag. How are you sure which one you are getting? I assume that a "High burn time" means a long burn time. Thanks for the help.

"I'm just and old chunk of coal, but I'm gonna be a diamond some day!"


----------



## teeotee (Mar 26, 2008)

My deal with cowboy is that one bag i found pieces of 1x2 and pieces of wainscott molding. It did seem to burn quicker than the oak does. 

Now just to confuse the issue i have found this stuff. Haven't tried it yet, planning to get some this weekend and give it a shot.


----------



## handicap18 (Mar 26, 2008)

Its hard to find good lump charcoal in my area.  Mostly Cowboy.  I haven't found Royal Oak in any of the local Wal-Marts. They have the Royal Oak briquetts, but not lump.  I'll check again this season.  Stop & Shop carries Kingsford Lump, another local grocery chain carries Duraflame Lump.  The further north away from Boston I go I can find Wicked Good Weekend Warrior, but thats about $11 for 10lb.  Today I found some BGE lump in Nashua NH. Picked up 2 20lb bags for $17.95 each.  I can have Wicked Good shipped for about $54 for 3 20lb bags.

When I can't find BGE I'll use Milazzo/Qik Joe lump. Its about $16 for a 20lb bag.


----------



## ncdodave (Mar 26, 2008)

I use Lazzari here in central Ca. Its a challenge to find the royal oak lump, which is my favorite. Don't ask me to even touch a bag of Kingsford lump or briquettes. They make the stuff burn so fast that you need almost 1 1/2 to 2 times as much to cook what should only take a reasonable amount, including Dutch oven cooking with briquettes. 

Lazzari is mesquite and burns well with a little popping at start up but it burns hot and long for me. So does the Royal oak which is my preference. Wally World around here does not carry the Royal oak and its to bad 'cause I burn over 2,000 pounds a year of royal oak briquettes and I go to Oregon to get it at a better price. I guess I'll have to get a bigger truck for another ton if lump.


----------



## simondsjt (Mar 26, 2008)

I use Royal Oak and I get it from Walmart.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 26, 2008)

If you look on the bag It will tell you the country of origin. I was shocked when I checked my last bag and found out it was from praguary with a low ratting for burn time and a high ash. I wondered why it did not preform as other Royal Oak that I have used. I guess it is cheaper for them to get it from off shore of the USA


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 26, 2008)

I use Humphreys in my off sets... It has real high ash.... good heat tho... will not put it in the UDS ... too ashy... would get on food...

I tend to open firebox lid  before opening the smoke chamber lid to keep the ash from getting sucked into the smoke chamber...

Plus i get it for 10 bucks for 20 Lb bag...  at a beer store...


----------



## richtee (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm saying a 5 Lb bag of Cowboy is larger than one of Royal. IF Vac-packed anyway  ;{)


----------



## low&slow (Mar 27, 2008)

I have searched high and low for Royal Oak lump. Cant find it anywhere. I found Royal Oak charcoal brickets at Walmart, but its just the plain charcoal like Kingsford sells. No lump. I've been using the Krogers brand lump with good results. Its about $6 for a 10lb bag. It burns real hot with little ash. I really like it.


----------



## jackgt (Mar 27, 2008)

I've heard very good things about Wicked Good, please post your results!


----------



## teeotee (Mar 27, 2008)

Will do, have to admit i'm intrigued by the idea of natural hardwood briqs. May get a bag of briqs and one of thier lump. Can try a copmparison.


----------



## bubba_t (Apr 2, 2008)

I use Royal Oak. And I always make sure it says "Made in the USA". 

Great product and for just over $5 a 10# bag, very affordable. 

(I understand that Big Green Egg lump is Royal Oak in the BGE package and with a lot higher price tag).

BTW, if you want a wealth of info on lump charcoal, try here: 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## capt dan (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't know if you have a " Menards" in your area, but they also sell  Royal Oak!

How does any company make a "natural" briquette? Is that even possible!


----------



## gabriel (Apr 2, 2008)

Earlier someone said, "In Omaha you should be able to get Best Choice Lump which is Associated Wholesale Grocers (Kansas City, KS) own brand."

I would love to pay $4 for 10# bag, currently, cheapest I can find is 
$5.27 for 10# of Royal Oak @ Walmart...and I hate Walmart.

Anyone in Omaha, Bellevue, Council Bluffs, or Western NE know where I can get the cheapest lump charcoal?  I want to pay the least possible for my fuel and again, I hate Walmart.  Would like to give someone else my money, but if they're the cheapest, hell I'm broke so I don't have a choice.


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 2, 2008)

I use Ozark Oak. The best around. I also use Royal Oak if I am at walmart and don't want to go anywhere else. Both seem to work great.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Apr 2, 2008)

First off I agree. Buying anything from Wal-Mart sux. I did however go there and bought two bags of the Royal Oak lump. The pieces that came out of the two bags I used last weekend were mostly nice big pieces with not a lot of dust at the bottom. The price was reasonable at $5.27 for 10lbs and it really burned well. Instead of adding coal every 30 min like I used to with Cowboy Brand, I was only adding coal every hour and a half or so. There was not significant sparking when new coals were added wich is also a plus. I have made the switch and will continue to use the R.O. but will probably try to find a different place to get it. Wal-Mart is just such a pain when I only want one thing. It cracks me up though, where else can I go at 1:00 a.m and get lump, a trolling motor battery, groceries, and fishing tackle (including crawlers) all in one place? Oh, but it doesn't matter what time it is, there's always a long line at check out.
Smoke On
Dave


----------



## hockeetime (Apr 2, 2008)

I use Green egg it lites quickly for me and has a pleasant smell.The big downside is the price 20$ for a 20#bag lol.Ive tried cow boy didnt care fore it along with best of the west & bbg galore they spark to much.I have a hard time finding lump in so cal i get my wood and lump from bbq galore.Maybe i will mustar up enough courage to go to wally world but i hate that store.Some times it seams you need an armed escort and a translator just to shop there. So i avoid that place like the plague


----------



## husker-q (Apr 5, 2008)

Gabriel  - not from Omaha but used to live there - 

try SUPER SAVER on s. 144TH ST. I think they are part of that group


----------



## magnum (Apr 5, 2008)

I went to GFS and they had 5 bags from Paraguay and one from the US. I lost about 50 cents not buying it at WallyMart but I was there so. 

I just put some pulled pork on a corn tortilla and topped it with cheese, japs and onions. Yummy. Yesterday put some pulled pork in sauerkraut balls.

Two roasts is toooooo much around here. I'll put some in the cat food tomorrow!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 5, 2008)

I found 20# bags of royal oak @ gfs around here in ohio. Cowboy brand does suck.
jason


----------

